# Their Future is in YOUR Hands!



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

So my seventh grade advanced placement class needs to read a book by the first week of November. Here are their choices:

Tom Sawyer
The Scarlet Letter
Uncle Tom's Cabin
The Hobbit 

What do you think? I'd let them choose but I don't want to read 23 critical reading reports on Twilight! BTW--Their book review is 10 pages (due the Wednesday before Thanksgiving) OR a 20min oral book review. 

You now have the power to shape their young minds!!!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 1, 2011)

well im a reader and i looove all those choices lol Scarlet Letter was a good read and The Hobbit would make a interesting report lol


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 1, 2011)

Do they get to choose from the four? If so- nice choices!


----------



## Lulu (Oct 1, 2011)

I happen to enjoy all of those. Two and three deal with pretty controversial but timely subjects. One and four are "lighter" but deal with more personal growth issues. I guess it depends on maturity level, and what themes you want them to delve into right before the holidays. I think "The Hobbit" would be the most enjoyable, but I also think "The Scarlet Letter" is probably the most classic and the most "foundational" from a literary education standpoint (followed by "Tom Sawyer"). I don't think I tackled "Uncle Tom's Cabin" with all of its complex historical abolition issues until college. I was an English major.

I'd vote for "The Hobbit" just because I'm an indulgent sucker who wants to ease your students into things by giving them something fun to read. "Tom Sawyer" would be my second choice for the same reason.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

Nah, Steph. YOU guys are choosing for them. For real! Whatever book turns out to be the TFO's most popular is the winner! I have a clear conscience doing this b/c you guys have already said, "They're all good books." I have my PERSONAL favorite but I don't want to reveal it; it may swing the vote ya know?



Stephanie said:


> Do they get to choose from the four? If so- nice choices!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 1, 2011)

Lulu said:


> I happen to enjoy all of those. Two and three deal with pretty controversial but timely subjects. One and four are "lighter" but deal with more personal growth issues. I guess it depends on maturity level, and what themes you want them to delve into right before the holidays. I think "The Hobbit" would be the most enjoyable, but I also think "The Scarlet Letter" is probably the most classic and the most "foundational" from a literary education standpoint (followed by "Tom Sawyer"). I don't think I tackled "Uncle Tom's Cabin" with all of its complex historical abolition issues until college. I was an English major.
> 
> I'd vote for "The Hobbit" just because I'm an indulgent sucker who wants to ease your students into things by giving them something fun to read. "Tom Sawyer" would be my second choice for the same reason.


 lol thats why i mentioned the Hobbit i figured it would be a easier read  But im a fan of the Scarlet letter it is just a classically good book


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

Put the Holiday issue aside b/c they're going to read "A Christmas Carol" the Monday that they return to class. 



Lulu said:


> I happen to enjoy all of those. Two and three deal with pretty controversial but timely subjects. One and four are "lighter" but deal with more personal growth issues. I guess it depends on maturity level, and what themes you want them to delve into right before the holidays. I think "The Hobbit" would be the most enjoyable, but I also think "The Scarlet Letter" is probably the most classic and the most "foundational" from a literary education standpoint (followed by "Tom Sawyer"). I don't think I tackled "Uncle Tom's Cabin" with all of its complex historical abolition issues until college. I was an English major.
> 
> I'd vote for "The Hobbit" just because I'm an indulgent sucker who wants to ease your students into things by giving them something fun to read. "Tom Sawyer" would be my second choice for the same reason.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 1, 2011)

I would have picked of mice and men myself, but since I don't have that option, I would probably choose the hobbit, being a fantasy nut myself.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

That is also a wonderful choice! We did that one last year and you know what happens if you give back to back 7th graders the same book right? "Hey do you still have that paper you wrote from last year?" BIG ditto on the fantasy fiction!



dmmj said:


> I would have picked of mice and men myself, but since I don't have that option, I would probably choose the hobbit, being a fantasy nut myself.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 1, 2011)

It's a tough question, and I'm really at conflict with myself. I _want_ them to read The Hobbit. I think they _should_ read The Scarlet Letter.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 1, 2011)

Is it possible to let them just pick from the four themselves? 
They could read the synopsis of each and decide which they will tackle. They would have to tell you ahead of time which one they choose, but it gives them a little breathing room. Not every kid is going to jump at The Scarlet Letter, but on the flip-side, not every kid is going to adore The Hobbit. 
I'm a complete book worm, and I've read all the ones on your list (admittedly my favorite book of all time is not on there, but I digress ), but I believe with a little choice the class might benefit slightly more...
It would also give a (albeit small) variety on their reports.  

(can you tell I'm terrible at choosing? lol )


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay so you know I have to ask this... what is your favorite? Unfortunately the curriculum + the good old NYS Standards states that the choice must be uniform. Because those books are from differing genres I would be able to cover the core-curriculum effectively. As with all things this assignment eventually ties into what will be on the 7th grade NYSELA Examination... Sadly the bottom line is "if they don't look good, I don't look good; if I don't look good, I look for a new job". 



Stephanie said:


> Is it possible to let them just pick from the four themselves?
> They could read the synopsis of each and decide which they will tackle. They would have to tell you ahead of time which one they choose, but it gives them a little breathing room. Not every kid is going to jump at The Scarlet Letter, but on the flip-side, not every kid is going to adore The Hobbit.
> I'm a complete book worm, and I've read all the ones on your list (admittedly my favorite book of all time is not on there, but I digress ), but I believe with a little choice the class might benefit slightly more...
> It would also give a (albeit small) variety on their reports.
> ...


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 1, 2011)

Will they be reading The Hunger Games series this year? Great books for that age!
I pick Tom Sawyer!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

No, they won't be reading The Hunger Games but it is a very interesting concept (in the book). I can recommend it for their reading list, but then it's strictly voluntary. Isn't a movie version of that coming out this winter or did it come out last winter?? Tom Sawyer... great book but I've found that most of my female students find it dull. They can't relate to many of the characters other than Becky Thatcher. 



Momof4 said:


> Will they be reading The Hunger Games series this year? Great books for that age!
> I pick Tom Sawyer!


----------



## Tom (Oct 1, 2011)

Out of those choices, I have to vote "The Hobbit". Although I really think they ought to read all of them.

What about "To Kill a Mockingbird"? Is that for another year? Count of Monte Cristo"?


----------



## dmmj (Oct 1, 2011)

are we talking about an "edited" version of tom sawyer?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

To Kill a Mockingbird has been moved to Modern American Drama so it falls under the same category as A Street Car Named Desire, Death of a Salesman, & The Great Gatsby. That class is now an E.L.A. elective. The problem with those classics is that you can go and rent the 60's movie and follow it word for word with the book. I actually want these guys to READ, so each one of those books on that list has a major character or scene omitted in the movie. It's kinda like the movie "The Fellowship of the Ring". Where is Tom Bombadil in the movie? 


Tom said:


> Out of those choices, I have to vote "The Hobbit". Although I really think they ought to read all of them.
> 
> What about "To Kill a Mockingbird"? Is that for another year? Count of Monte Cristo"?


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 1, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Okay so you know I have to ask this... what is your favorite? Unfortunately the curriculum + the good old NYS Standards states that the choice must be uniform. Because those books are from differing genres I would be able to cover the core-curriculum effectively. As with all things this assignment eventually ties into what will be on the 7th grade NYSELA Examination... Sadly the bottom line is "if they don't look good, I don't look good; if I don't look good, I look for a new job".



My favorite is To Kill a Mockingbird :shy:

and rats! Rats in potato sacks! I hate how strict the school systems are, and even worse, I can't stand those standardized examinations. 
That's an entirely different topic, though. 
Gosh, I really don't know which one you should choose for them...I'm stumped.  




AnthonyC said:


> To Kill a Mockingbird has been moved to Modern American Drama so it falls under the same category as A Street Car Named Desire, Death of a Salesman, & The Great Gatsby. That class is now an E.L.A. elective. The problem with those classics is that you can go and rent the 60's movie and follow it word for word with the book. I actually want these guys to READ, so each one of those books on that list has a major character or scene omitted in the movie. It's kinda like the movie "The Fellowship of the Ring". Where is Tom Bombadil in the movie?
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> ...



_"Modern American Drama"_? 
*bangs head against wall* UGH! 
To Kill a Mockingbird (the movie) doesn't nearly cover as much of the book as many would think, but that gets into the argument of critical reading which is not something I would burden a 7th grader with, I suppose  
/bias


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

No it's the original version with the original text. David, you know what's funny about teaching Tom Sawyer to inner city kids? They don't get angry about the racially charged language. It is the way that Jim speaks. They get so pissed off b/c they read it and they say, "This book is stupid. No one talks like this." They think that there is honest to goodness mistakes in the printing. 



dmmj said:


> are we talking about an "edited" version of tom sawyer?





Believe it or not critical reading is something that middle school students LOVE! First it gives them a chance to put down the pen, relax, and just read. Second they LOVE that "a-ha moment" when they find something within the contents of the text. They ALWAYS think that they're the 1st ones to EVER discover it... and I let them think that. It's their moment ya know?


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 1, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Believe it or not critical reading is something that middle school students LOVE! First it gives them a chance to put down the pen, relax, and just read. Second they LOVE that "a-ha moment" when they find something within the contents of the text. They ALWAYS think that they're the 1st ones to EVER discover it... and I let them think that. It's their moment ya know?



I only wish I had classmates like that. I've always loved critical reading. I'm in a college English class, and I have classmates who do not know how to do critical reading... 
I've been hashing this out with my hubby (who is completely bored with my dissection of each novel by now lol), and the more I talk about it, the more I am leaning towards The Scarlet Letter. However, I know that that may actually be the most challenging...
There are many reasons for my decision, but they are all debatable  

PM me! I want to know which one is your personal favorite!


----------



## HipsterTorts (Oct 1, 2011)

I pick "The Hobbit". Such a good book. 

But here's a suggestion for the future, when I was in the seventh grade my favorite book my teacher made us read was "The Giver". After I read it I was hooked and ended up reading the rest of the trilogy.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 2, 2011)

The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit The Hobbit 


My vote now counts for about 15!

I cannot remember what books I read in school.
I remember a lot of Shakespeare.... it boiled my brain!!! 
(Shakespeare was easier to act then it was to read and write an essay on!
Old English is a lot easier to understand when your speaking it out loud and learning it by heart!) 

Personally I think you should do something by Terry Pratchett  Now they are fun books to read!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 2, 2011)

The hobbit! Totally.


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 2, 2011)

To Kill A Mockingbird, great book...I pick Tom Sawyer.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 2, 2011)

Love the input! I have to make a final decision tonight b/c I'll have to write an in depth lesson plan for it! I'm 100% going to go w/the voice of the forum. You really can't lose with any of the choices!


----------



## Calamala (Oct 2, 2011)

I also vote The Hobbit, always been one of my favorites. They are also remaking the movie, so the students can go see it and then appreciate the book even more because it is ALWAYS better.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm more of a comic book person. Marvel comics are my favorite. But if I had to choose out of those I would pick The Hobbit. Plus that would get you ready for the movie if you are interested (I can't wait for the movie!).


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 2, 2011)

I vote for "The Hobbit"


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 2, 2011)

All four are great choices, but I think Tom Sawyer would help teach your students the most, on several levels.

Even better would be _Les Miserables _or _A tale of Two Cities_.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Terry. They get A Tale of Two Cities in ninth grade. The ninth grade teacher would LOVE it if I did that. Just think how easy their life would be!!



Terry Allan Hall said:


> All four are great choices, but I think Tom Sawyer would help teach your students the most, on several levels.
> 
> Even better would be _Les Miserables _or _A tale of Two Cities_.


----------



## Edna (Oct 2, 2011)

Star Girl, though not a classic, would be wonderful. I think The Scarlet Letter should be reserved for later when they have a little more life experience and can get more out of it. Tom Sawyer gets my vote.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 2, 2011)

EDNA!!! I was hoping you'd give your opinion! 



Edna said:


> Star Girl, though not a classic, would be wonderful. I think The Scarlet Letter should be reserved for later when they have a little more life experience and can get more out of it. Tom Sawyer gets my vote.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 2, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Hey Terry. They get A Tale of Two Cities in ninth grade. The ninth grade teacher would LOVE it if I did that. Just think how easy their life would be!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That just leaves _Les Miserables_... 

Actually, now that I think of it, we studied/read _A Tale of Two Cities _in 9th Grade, too, here in The Republic.


----------



## Utah Lynn (Oct 2, 2011)

Tom Sawyer


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 2, 2011)

Star Girl is a good book 

If you want a classic go for Pride and Prejudice.
Lovelovelove that book!


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 2, 2011)

The Scarlet Letter is a good one.


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 2, 2011)

THE HOBBIT!!!!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 2, 2011)

THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR INPUT! I really like the idea of posting the choices here b/c I get perspective & input from different age groups, locales, and even countries. Well after reading each reply the BIG winner is.... J.R.R. Tolkien's "THE HOBBIT". Tomorrow I'll start writing the lesson plan and by Wednesday the book YOU picked for them will be in their hands!!! I'll keep you updated on their progress and response to YOUR choice! Thank you TFO!


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 2, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR INPUT! I really like the idea of posting the choices here b/c I get perspective & input from different age groups, locales, and even countries. Well after reading each reply the BIG winner is.... J.R.R. Tolkien's "THE HOBBIT". Tomorrow I'll start writing the lesson plan and by Wednesday the book YOU picked for them will be in their hands!!! I'll keep you updated on their progress and response to YOUR choice! Thank you TFO!



best book ever in my opinion!!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 2, 2011)

Very good choice


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 2, 2011)

Great choice. We can only hope it leads to reading more and more books.
The Red Pony?
The Yearling?
Kind of upsetting, but so darn good.


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 2, 2011)

i say to kill a mocking bird too i dont like reading but i really enjoyed that book


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 3, 2011)

If they really get into this book & we have in depth book discussions then I will give them optional readings for extra credit: Fellowship, 2 Towers, R.O.T.K.--strictly voluntary. 



lynnedit said:


> Great choice. We can only hope it leads to reading more and more books.
> The Red Pony?
> The Yearling?
> Kind of upsetting, but so darn good.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> If they really get into this book & we have in depth book discussions then I will give them optional readings for extra credit: Fellowship, 2 Towers, R.O.T.K.--strictly voluntary.



Brilliant!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks, Steph!


----------

